Ask HN: What pieces of software do you wish were open source? - shafferpr
======
lebrad
The Intel Management Engine, along with the CPU microcode

------
lebrad
Denuvo Anti-Tamper

------
sigmaprimus
It's not really software for a pc but...

I would sure love to see some open source firmware for my smok x priv e-cig,
or any other e-cig mod. I would love to add a timer function to it than would
gradually increase the time interval between allowed puffs until I can quit.

------
mindcrime
OS/2

------
gitgud
CAD software, specifically; Autodesk Inventor or SolidWorks.

It's sad how much useful technology is locked up by conglomerate
organisations. Millions of people use these CAD systems to build amazing
products, but they pay huge fees for the privilege to do so.

I suppose the companies deserve the reward, I just wish open-source CAD had
the same calibre as open-source browsers or OS's...

------
ai_ia
MailChimp. There is Mautic, Sendy etc. But MailChimp is still way ahead in
terms of usability.

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
Ebsilon, Aspen HYSYS, Thermoflow

------
billconan
photoshop

~~~
nwrk
Recently used [https://www.photopea.com/](https://www.photopea.com/) Photoshop
in browser (reliably) and also support Sketch

Also on UI side, liked it more than Gimp.

You might want to give it shot.

------
eesmith
All software regulated as medical software.

~~~
blendo
All critical software: hospital, power generation and distribution,
aeronautical (incl Boeing MCAS), automotive (esp ABS), spacecraft (incl ICBM).
Voting/government/IRS.

And all the sneaky, dark-patterned ad shit.

~~~
eesmith
I see a few issues with your more expansive statement. And upon consideration,
also with my original statement.

1) Who and what defines "critical"? I limited my statement to medical software
which is already regulated and where there are product sales.

2) I think automotive should also count. Is any automotive software currently
regulated? I assume so.

3) "Open source" is only triggered on the distribution of software. If I buy
regulated medical software, or buy a car, then that should count as a
distribution. But "ICBM" is different. The government buys the software, but
there is no compulsion in 'open source' to distribute the software more
widely. Which means there's little practical difference if the software were
required to be open source.

Similarly, only those who buy Boeing planes would have access to the Boeing
software, not passengers or the general public.

Does the US "sell" ICBMs to other countries, or just "loan" them the systems?

4) The flaw in my original statement is that the software can't simply be
"open source", but the license must also prevent 'Tivoization'. Just because I
buy and have a pacemaker installed in my body, and the software is open
source, and the hardware is updateable, that's not enough. I also need any
security keys needed to install my patched version to the hardware.

5) Lastly, the software for dark-pattern ads isn't distributed to those who
view the ads, so "open source" doesn't gain anything.

